# Where's Waldo?



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 19, 2013)

Random Useless Trivia:
In Australia, (and possibly the UK? Not sure...) I have no idea why, but Waldo is called Wally. 

(Now hoping I haven't said some word that means some nasty thing in other parts of the world and that's why it's different, haha.  )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 19, 2013)

I think in the UK you might call someone a Wally as a derogatory comment, i.e., a fool or idiot.


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 19, 2013)

True - it's the same here in Australia - which makes it even weirder, since 'Wally' was used in the only countries where it actually has a meaning. At first I wondered if in North America the word had a WORSE meaning or something, haha. 

After a curious google, it seems that Wally has a different name in quite a few places, but I can find no reliable explanation for why....

*gasp* This is the first thing I ever haven't been able to find out on the internet.....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 19, 2013)

Where's Waldo? And Who's Wally? | Mental Floss

International variations - Waldo Wiki - Where's Waldo?


----------



## MHealthJo (Jul 19, 2013)

I just don't see why his name should change.....

 Poor Wally....... No wonder it was so hard to find himself.

And I always thought 'Odlaw' was a weird and meaningless name for the nemesis, hehe.

Oh to go on Wally's amazing travels..... Or to have come up with the franchise.....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 19, 2013)

Why does the name of Santa Claus change? or Halloween? or Wiarton Willie?


----------

